# Sportcast USA Polar Bear Casting Tournament



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Sportcast USA is sponsoring a Polar Bear Casting Tournament to be held on January 13th, 2007 at the Marlton NJ field. A 9:00 AM call for the first caster is planned, that is if the warm cup of coffee can be pried from our fingers.

Casters will be able to compete in both the 125gm and 150gm weights in this one day event.

Plenty of coffee and Chili and hot dogs for lunch.

Everybody welcome!

More info to follow, post questions here . . . 

*DIRECTIONS*

From points south; take 295 North, exit at 34A for Rt 70E. Take RT 70E for 3.1 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below.

From points north; take 295 South , exit at 38A for Rt 73S. Take Rt 73S for 3.5 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below.

From the NJ Turnpike exit at #4 for Rt 73S. Take Rt 73S for 2.9 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below. 

Rt 70 East for 2.25 miles to N. Elmwood Rd. -- make right,
N. Elmwood for 6/10ths mile to E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd -- make left
E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd for 9/10ths mile, look for large field on left, turn left on the dirt drive.

*This link* will take you to a Google Map page with an aerial picture of the field. You can click, _get directions "*to here*"_ in the location balloon and get specific directions from your location.

For those with GPS, the decimal coordinates are 39.88254,-74.869659 or in traditional form, 39° 52' 57.14" N, 74° 52' 10.77" W


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Should mention . . . 

All Sportcast USA rules in effect; monofilament line only with a minimum line diameter of .28mm for the 125gm and .31mm for the 150gm. A monofiliment shockleader of hi-viz .75 mono is also required and will be available. Tounament casting sinkers will be provided.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Should mention . . .
> 
> All Sportcast USA rules in effect; monofilament line only with a maximum line diameter of .28mm for the 125gm and .31mm for the 150gm. A monofiliment shockleader of hi-viz .75 mono is also required and will be available. Tounament casting sinkers will be provided.


Think that should be MINIMUM line diameters - LOL


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Yeah I know, it was a 2 in the morning brain hiccup . . . I emailed SandFlea asking him to edit it earlier today.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Translate in to lb test for us mathmathecially challenged.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Fish Hunter said:


> Translate in to lb test for us mathmathecially challenged.


There's no set rule for lb test. Some lines of the same test don't make it when mic'd and some do.

Ande Envy 10lb for 150 and 8 lb for 125 fills the bill though.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

do you think sportcast will ever have an open class for braid?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I think we will have a braid category at some stage , we have added various weights and casting style categories so I do think we can have braid at some stage . The fishermans casting tournamnet allowed braid and there were no problems running braid along side mono .


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for answer,connman.will you be there sat?


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

The weather forcast for the tournament is looking good. I'll post updates as the week progresses. Keep tuned.

We are having a casting practice session tomorrow at the Marlton field. All are welcome.

Bill Sr


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Yep , I will be there but just to crack the whip to keep you guys in line . Week 4 after shoulder surgery so I won't be casting for a while ...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Casting practice at the Marlton Grounds tomorrow @ 10:00 AM.

Probably need to set-up two fields with the number of peeps going!

Directions above . . .


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*Delete*

delete


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

saturday could be wet,so is there a raindate(sunday?)or is it going on rain or shine?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

This from the Sportcast message board from the President . . . 



> Jan 3 2007
> 
> It looks like there may be some changes in the weather in a week or so. We will just have to wait and see.
> 
> In the event of precipitation or temperatures too cold to cast safely on the 13th, the tournament will be rescheduled for Saturday Jan 20th. If we have to reschedule that decision will be made and posted on all boards on Thursday Jan. 11.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

I think we may be ok for Sat.
The weather forcast is saying any rain will arrive late on Sat. but as it has several times that is subject to change. We will take a good look at the forcast for Sat. on Thursday and make a decision then. This will give everyone a chance to make other plans if we have to postpone. 
Rain date is Sat the 20th.
Bob S


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

the weather is looking a lot better for saturday.see ya there.


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

The tournament will be held as planned on Saturday (1/13).

The weather forcast is for a high of 58 degrees, wind 10 to 20 mph, and a slight chance of a shower.

Casting starts at 9 A.M. so try to get there early to register and get some hot coffee and donuts.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*Initial Results!*

Had a fantastic day, with a great turnout of casters and spectators!

The weather make it a bit ironic to call it the "Polar Bear" Tournament.  We had casters from NJ, PA, DE, MD, and VA. Some fine casts were made by first-timers! Welcome to Sportcast USA!

Polar Bear Tournament
January 13, 2007
Marlton, NJ

Wind 5 to 10 mph, Temp 52 to 61 F, RH 76 to 64, BP 30.21 to 30.17 inches.

Initial results, longest casts for individuals. All distances are in feet.

Name Distance

Willie Longcaster 715.1
Bill Halpin Jr 675.4
Bob Sales 661.6
Rod Smith 639.3 (Spinner - OTG)
Chris Storrs 614.7 (Jr. - 15yo)   
Bill Halpin Sr 614
Joe Helbe 613
Charlie Portaluppi 595
Kurt Renart 566
Jim Reel 549 (1st tourney)
Frank Lloyd 543
Joe Gigliotti 518.2
Joe McGowan 485
Al Sergio 433 (1st tourney)
Elizabeth Portaluppi 337
Candy Portaluppi 279
Tyler Reel 210.5
Mile Pinto Jr 183
Bella Portaluppi 24 (3 years old)  

Full results with breakouts for weight and caster classes coming shortly.

Thanks to all for a great event!

Here are the short term upcoming events for Sportcast USA; make plans to join us!

March 31 - Apr. 1 Northeast Open & N.E. State's Championships, Marlton NJ
April 28 - 29 Southeast Open & S.E State's Championships, Shallotte NC
May 19 - 20 Mid Atlantic Open and M.A State's Championships, Crisfield MD


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

great day and it was nice to see some new faces.can't wait for next one.i'll knock down that 600' wall!


----------

